# Je cherche une référence (CDROM SVM Mac) SF, BD interactive



## Yama (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.

je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le bon forum. J'espère que oui ! Ce n'est pas à proprement parlé Hardware ma demande mais ça concerne ce que l'on trouvait dans les CD Rom de SVM Mac dans les années 90.

Aidez moi, je cherche une référence que j'ai oublié et qui m'aiderait pour une conférence.

Dans les années 90, l'adolescent que j'étais avais été fasciné par une sorte de récit/BD, de SF interactive très léché niveau dessin. 
Je crois que le récit avait été publié en deux étapes dans deux CD-Rom qui se suivaient (je suis plus sur)
Je me rappelle d'un ascenseur, qui descendait dans un décors précalculé en 3D (peut-être repeint dessus (encore une fois ma mémoire fait défaut)

est ce que ça vous dit qqch ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2013)

Déjà, "dans les années 90", c'est très très vague, entre le contenu des premiers CD de revues, vers 1993 ou 1994, et celui des CD de 1999, il y a eu tout un monde, donc si tu pouvais préciser un peu la période, ça serait plus facile.

Bon, sinon, des CD des années 90, tu es bien dans le bon forum.


----------



## sofizabel (4 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
on ne saurait mieux dire (que Pascal 77). je dispose de la collection complète des CD/DVD SVM/Mac. maintenant, les passer tous au crible
si vous pouvez être un peu plus précis, qui sait ? je pourrais sans doute trouver.


----------



## Yama (5 Octobre 2013)

Super !

Bon en effet. je vais essayer d'être plus précis. Si je resserre je dirais, je dirais dans la deuxième moitié. Donc entre 95 et ça m'étonnerait que ce soit 2000... donc 95-99.

Ensuite je dirais que ça devais être présent sur la couv du CD. Si je me souviens bien, un portrait de jeune fille devait être présent (mais là franchement je tire sur la mémoire et j'ai très peur de faire des erreurs.)

à mon souvenir c'était un recit en clic.
Je ne pense *pas* que c'était à l'occasion d'Imagina. 
je réfléchis encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

Yama a dit:


> Si je resserre je dirais, je dirais dans la deuxième moitié. Donc entre 95 et ça m'étonnerait que ce soit 2000... donc 95-99.



Bon, on n'avance guère, là, parce qu'avant 95, il n'a pas du y en avoir beaucoup, des CD de SVM Mac, dans cette période, ça devait être encore des disquettes  

(contrairement à Sofizabel, je n'ai pas la collection complète, mais j'en ai pas mal tout de même, d'après 95, mais ça ne me rappelle rien, c't'histoire &#8230;


----------



## sofizabel (5 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
effectivement le N°1 date de 1995. vérification faite, je ne possède pas toute la collection.
la mienne s'arrête à décembre 2009. donc le CD recherché devrait y figurer.
je vais examiner les pochettes. toute précision supplémentaire sera la bienvenue.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> tion faite, je ne possède pas toute la collection.
> la mienne s'arrête à décembre 2009.



Oh ? Ben il ne doit pas t'en manquer beaucoup, parce qu'il me semble bien que c'est vers cette époque que la publication de SVM Mac s'est arrêtée


----------



## sofizabel (5 Octobre 2013)

je viens de vérifier; les parutions ont cessé en décembre 2011. il me manque donc les deux dernières années.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> je viens de vérifier; les parutions ont cessé en décembre 2011. il me manque donc les deux dernières années.



Effectivement, j'ai confondu avec SVM "tout court" qui s'était arrêté plus tôt. :rose:


----------



## sofizabel (5 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir
si je n'avais pas vérifié, je n'aurais jamais été de capable d'avancer une date.
1995-1999, cela représente à peu près cinquante CD
je dois m'absenter deux jours. à mon retour je m'y mettrai. (et je ne me plaindrais pas si je disposais d'autres indices).


----------



## sofizabel (8 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
comme promis, j'ai cherché. il m'a d'abord fallu classer les cd SVM/Mac; une galère !
ils étaient parfois datés, mais le plus souvent numérotés (selon deux systèmes: leur numéro propre ou celui du magazine pourquoi faire simple, quand on peut faire compliqué ?) et, pour simplifier encore les choses, il y a eu une interruption de cinq mois dans la parution des cd.
après une première exploration, et avec le peu d'éléments dont je dispose, j'émets une première hypothèse: "Sinkha" (deux fois trois chapitres sur les cd n°26 et 27.
problème, je ne parviens pas à les lire sur mon mini. ce titre evoque-t'il quelque chose  pour vous?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> comme promis, j'ai cherché. il m'a d'abord fallu classer les cd SVM/Mac; une galère !
> ils étaient parfois datés, mais le plus souvent numérotés (selon deux systèmes: leur numéro propre ou celui du magazine pourquoi faire simple, quand on peut faire compliqué ?) et, pour simplifier encore les choses, il y a eu une interruption de cinq mois dans la parution des cd.
> après une première exploration, et avec le peu d'éléments dont je dispose, j'émets une première hypothèse: "Sinkha" (deux fois trois chapitres sur les cd n°26 et 27.
> problème, je ne parviens pas à les lire sur mon mini. ce titre evoque-t'il quelque chose  pour vous?



En tous cas, je viens de regarder, ça correspond bien à ce qu'il décrit : au début, on a bien à au moins deux reprises l'image d'ascenseurs qui montent ou descendent le long d'une paroie verticale.

Hélas, ça réclame couic tailleme 2.1 au minimum, mais ça refuse de reconnaître la version 5 sous OS 9.2.2 de mon Titanium. J'ai donc passé les deux dossiers via des disquettes ZIP sur mon PowerBook 1400, sous 7.6.1, et là, ça a fonctionné, malheureusement, bien que lancé depuis la disquette ZIP, nettement plus rapide qu'un CD en lecture, ça ramait pas mal sur cette machine, donc, je ne suis pas allé plus loin que le chapitre 1.

Cela dit, je pense que Basilisk II serait plus adapté que SheepShaver pour regarder ça sur un Mac récent (mais là, je n'ai pas testé, quand j'aurais 5 mn, j'essaierais).


----------



## Yama (9 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonjour
> j'émets une première hypothèse: "Sinkha"




Vous êtes formidable !
je vous remercie infiniement​


----------



## sofizabel (9 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
j'ai trouvé cela:
Sinkha - SINKHA &ldquo;Zero&rdquo;


----------

